# Day return for cars £15



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Here is a link to the current Eurotunnel promotion, cars only. Might be of use to someone though.

Russell

http://www.eurotunnel.com/ukcP3Main/ukcPassengers/ukcTickets/ukpfifteen.htm


----------

